
The bugs that don't exist - jgrahamc
https://www.statnews.com/2017/03/22/insect-delusional-parasitosis-entomology/
======
woliveirajr
And I though it was about system malfunctioning but in some intended way, so
that it produced wrong results but wasn't a bug.

Edit: computer bugs, I mean.

------
caf
Delusional Parasitosis reminds me of the Pearl Jam song _Bugs_.

------
jwilk
The title is misleading. Please use the orignal one.

------
AstralStorm
And sometimes DP is actually an allergy.

